# Happy birthday plodr!!!



## Cheeky3

🥳 🎉 🎈 🎂 🎁 🎂 🎈 🎉 🥳


----------



## Macboatmaster

Plodr
Liz
Happy Birthday for 22 
Hope you have a good party or however you are celebrating


----------



## Cookiegal

Happy Birthday and best wishes to you Liz!


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy birthday Liz! Have a cupcake on me ... Wait, that might be messy. Here, use this plate ... ;-)


----------



## PeterOz

Make it a great day Liz🎂🍸


----------



## managed

Happy Birthday Liz :-


----------



## Gr3iz

Hopefully @plodr will see her thread ...

Actually, where did it say it was her birthday? I don't see it on her profile ...


----------



## Cheeky3

Majorgeeks forum haha
I love being the first in a community to wish one


----------



## Cookiegal

She chose not to display her birthday here at TSG. I saw that it was from another site because I was curious too and went looking.


----------



## Gr3iz

Ahhh ...


----------



## plodr

Well, I turned *75* today. YIKES!!!
Thanks for all the wishes and especially the video.


----------



## Gr3iz

If it is any consolation, you come across as *much* younger! Congrats, Liz!


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> She chose not to display her birthday here at TSG. I saw that it was from another site because I was curious too and went looking.


1) Curious about how I know or 2)curious about when it is (you'd have researched when you initially became friends) ?

Is it 1 or 2?


----------



## Cookiegal

I'll take door number 1.


----------



## flavallee

plodr said:


> Well, I turned *75* today. YIKES!!!
> Thanks for all the wishes and especially the video.


Happy 75th birthday, Liz. 🎂

My 77th birthday is fast approaching. 

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cheeky3

Cookiegal said:


> I'll take door number 1.


Yup there was a pre-existing thread on majorgeeks, so i thought why not be the first to wish on techguy and sysnative 😆


----------



## Cheeky3

any members in their 20s or even 30s about?

Y’all much older than I suspected 😲


----------



## RT

Happy belated birthday Liz!

Remember, it's never too late to get an early start! 

Uhh, whatever that means  ?


----------



## Gr3iz

Cheeky3 said:


> any members in their 20s or even 30s about?


There are likely a few here and there. The rest of us are just old geezers ... ;-)


----------



## RT

Cheeky3 said:


> Y'all much older than I suspected 😲


Some times I'm surprised too!
But doncha think older means wiser?
(in _some_ cases...?)


----------



## Gr3iz

RT said:


> But doncha think older means wiser?


If you mean we're wiseguys, then yeah! ;-)


----------



## RT

Gr3iz said:


> If you mean we're wiseguys, then yeah! ;-)


Well I can't think of wiser guys, to be guided by...


----------



## Gr3iz

Well, there is a difference between wise guys and wiseguys ... ;-)


----------



## 2twenty2

@plodr

Sorry Liz I missed your birthday. Happy Birthday!

🎂🍰🍦🍨🥮🧁🎊🎉🎁🎈 and a 🍾


----------

